# Flash Tshirt Designer Website Answers!



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

I believe one day that Flash Tshirt Scripts for online business will one day be a dime a dozen. Im sure it will follow the same road as Youtube clone website scripts,Myspace clone scripts and so on.I have searched the web for many to try to find anyone offering such scripts and cannot find but only a few.
So all the Customink and Design A Shirt wanna be`s,that day I believe will be soon. A little birdy told me. 
Anyways here is a list of websites who provide such solutions for having your own online tshirt website. The first on the list is the one Im watching,I think the site is new. Take a look give me some feed back. GOOD LUCK!

productsdesigner.com (Designer 1.0 ,2.0, 3.0)

sparxtechnologies.com

advancewebsoft.com 




There are many more that I found but these three show promise in my opinion.

Later


----------



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

boogex said:


> I believe one day that Flash Tshirt Scripts for online business will one day be a dime a dozen. Im sure it will follow the same road as Youtube clone website scripts,Myspace clone scripts and so on.I have searched the web for many to try to find anyone offering such scripts and cannot find but only a few.
> So all the Customink and Design A Shirt wanna be`s,that day I believe will be soon. A little birdy told me.
> Anyways here is a list of websites who provide such solutions for having your own online tshirt website. The first on the list is the one Im watching,I think the site is new. Take a look give me some feed back. GOOD LUCK!
> 
> ...


Feed back anyone?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

The Flash script is not really hard to write - I did ours in a couple of months. The most difficult part is tying together the other functions. By this I mean the admin, a well specced shopping cart, design download and supply of transparent print ready artwork.

None of those sites seem to have managed that yet.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

I think it's just a better idea to embed flash into html when you need it.


----------



## dverse (Nov 15, 2007)

boogex said:


> ... Take a look give me some feed back. GOOD LUCK!
> 
> productsdesigner.com (Designer 1.0 ,2.0, 3.0)
> 
> ...


Where was the designware on the advancewebsoft page?


----------



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

Here a link to take you to it. Its not really much of nothing.

T-Shirt Customizer


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

boogex said:


> Feed back anyone?


You didn't seem to really have a question in your original post, you seemed to just be sharing information that you found 

What kind of feedback are you looking for exactly?

There's more software listed in other threads here:

online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums

RSKTech Netshirt is one that you can install on your own server, as well as tprintdesigner.com

*Thread note:* some posts in this thread were moved because we do not allow companies to self promote or advertise their own website/products in the forum threads. More info here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html​


----------



## Blankdogtag (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any of the scripts installed ? 

If so how are your conventions


----------



## Burndog (Dec 14, 2008)

Being new to this forum is it common for moderators to indiscriminately delete posts?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Burndog said:


> Being new to this forum is it common for moderators to indiscriminately delete posts?


Only when the posts do not adhere to the forum guidelines. If you click on the link Rodney provided above you can read why link dropping and self-promotion is not allowed.


----------



## Burndog (Dec 14, 2008)

queerrep said:


> Only when the posts do not adhere to the forum guidelines. If you click on the link Rodney provided above you can read why link dropping and self-promotion is not allowed.


Pity.

References to other sites are essential in making intelligent statements of reference. Especially in a forum titled eCommerse Site Design.


----------



## dverse (Nov 15, 2007)

Rodney said:


> ...
> 
> There's more software listed in other threads here:
> 
> ...


Thanks Rodney!

I just glanced at the RSKTech Netshirt site- it looks good. Didn't see anything about their pricing yet, but I very much like the idea of having software that I can pay for once, install & manage (versus the pay-by-the-month services).
(Imagine if Corel or Adobe tried to charge every month, and wanted a percentage for every job you used their software on!)


----------



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

Im sorry folks! Im not sure if I was asking a question. Just sharing some info on what I found hoping to get someone to share some website solutions feedback.
I just wonder if there are any real solutions for a online tshirt design website,some are good and some not so much. The good ones lack key info,ala pricing,admin & so on.The not so good ones have all the key info but poor layout.Like it was writen in Java or something..lol.
Does anyone have a complete list of providers who offer a solution?


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Which one did you end up going with? Im looking at some of the same ones.


----------



## pwhite20 (May 20, 2009)

Burndog said:


> Pity.
> 
> References to other sites are essential in making intelligent statements of reference. Especially in a forum titled eCommerse Site Design.


Helpful references to other sites are usually fine. I think what you want to avoid doing is self promoting. There's tons of links to other sites all over these forums that are intended to help other people find the answers to their questions. Just keep in mind that the last thing any of us want is to turn these forums into a bunch of ads instead of helping people. Keep that in mind and you should be ok. 

Also, from time to time people may ask you for information about your product. This is when you should use private messages to communicate one-on-one with that person instead of posting to the thread. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone seen a decent T shirt script/flash. I found this but would like to know if anyone has had any experience with them or use it.
T-Shirt Design & Printing Template script:: Online Custom T-Shirt Design & Printing :: T-Shirt Design Script :: Self T-Shirt Design & Printing

Thanks
JOhn


----------



## PHPpanda (Jul 14, 2011)

I see advancewebsoft.com updated the t-shirt solution. Looks easy and nice

osCommerce


----------



## dizzy1949 (Apr 13, 2011)

We are almost at the end of a programm we made.
Home

The admin part is almost ready, you can import front and backsides, sleeves and al kinds of other products to be personalised like mugs, plates, tiles or whatever. the shopping cart is ready and Paypal we pay with Paypal or in advance, with Ideal (clients pay online direct but it is not refundable or cannot be charged back).
The programm has to be translated into other languages.

We do not have pricing as yet, but we think it should be € 2500,- (= $ 3.000,-)


----------

